# help in assembling a pc



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 1, 2010)

guys my question is that the mobo manual says that while connecting the front panel headers( power switch, reset switch...etc.) take care of the positive & negative pins....
but the wires with the cabinet do not mention + & -..


----------



## vwad (Aug 1, 2010)

Here's what I found googling

Question: how to know which is positive negative F_panel cables? - VRForums - Singapore IT & Lifestyle Central


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 1, 2010)

a triangle and a G is marked....


----------



## vwad (Aug 1, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> a triangle and a G is marked....



More Specific Link

[Solved] HAF922 Front Panel (HDD LED)- which pin is positive? - Power-Supplies-PC-Cases-Case-Mods - CPU-Components


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 1, 2010)

thanks for your links..
so white wire is -, its having a G
red, green, blue is +, these have a triangle and a S

correct me please.....


----------



## vwad (Aug 1, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thanks for your links..
> so white wire is -, its having a G
> red, green, blue is +, these have a triangle and a S
> 
> correct me please.....



Yup Sounds right.

They have said it won't cause damage, so I think there is no harm in trying.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 1, 2010)

so i have connected the power switch, speaker, reset switch, hard drive activity LED.

now what is p+ & p- connection...


----------



## vwad (Aug 1, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> so i have connected the power switch, speaker, reset switch, hard drive activity LED.
> 
> now what is p+ & p- connection...





> Look on the lower right of the motherboard , for a row of about ten pins. Look closely and you should see p+, p-, Hd led, reset and pwr or something like that. You might need a magnifying glass in order to see the letters. Might be a grd also, this would be a (-)
> 
> One side of the row of pins should be all the positive side (+) and the other side, negative (-),
> so if you can see one +, then that side will be the plus side. I
> ...



Reference Link for more info

How do know where to put these pins in my new motherboard? - Yahoo! Answers

Also do Ctrl F on below page for P+ & P- alone separately respectively

USB Motherboard Cable Assembly Information


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 1, 2010)

and on the f audio header i have to connect hd audio or ac'97 one...


----------



## vwad (Aug 1, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> and on the f audio header i have to connect hd audio or ac'97 one...



Another Link 

Front panel audio connections to mtherboard and case Hd audio or AC97 - Gigabyte - Motherboards-Memory


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 1, 2010)

still not able to get it........audio and p+-


----------



## vwad (Aug 1, 2010)

mobo name ??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 1, 2010)

Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H


----------



## vwad (Aug 1, 2010)

LOL, the manual is 17 mb

give me a minute


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 1, 2010)

dude i have the manual


----------



## vwad (Aug 1, 2010)

They have said that try connecting to HD Audio in that link 

---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 AM ----------

A quote from your manual



> • The front panel audio header supports HD audio by default. If your chassis provides an AC'97 front panel audio module, refer to the instructions on how to activate AC'97 functionality via the audio software in Chapter 5, "Configuring 2/4/5.1/7.1-Channel Audio."
> • Audio signals will be present on both of the front and back panel audio connections simultaneously. If you want to mute the back panel audio (only supported when using an HD front panel audio module), refer to Chapter 5, "Configuring 2/4/5.1/7.1-Channel Audio."
> • Some chassis provide a front panel audio module that has separated connectors on each wire instead of a single plug. For information about connecting the front panel audio module that has different wire assignments, please contact the chassis manufacturer.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 1, 2010)

hmmm...so i will put in the hd audio one..

and what about the p+-


----------



## vwad (Aug 1, 2010)

They must be front USBs

Related Link here

*www.usbman.com/Guides/BelkinMotherboard_cable_assembly.htm


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 1, 2010)

no the front usbs have a separate connector to be placed on the usb header on the mobo...


----------



## vwad (Aug 1, 2010)

Are those P+ P- Connectors coming from cabinet ? & cabinet name pls.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 1, 2010)

yes from the cabinet.
cabby is elite 430 dude....


----------



## vwad (Aug 1, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yes from the cabinet.
> cabby is elite 430 dude....



:whiteflag: 

Sorry bhai, you will have to wait for others


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 1, 2010)

no problem dude
you have been a great help....


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 1, 2010)

hey jas 
make sure you wear anti static wrist pad while assembling
just a precaution
else take a metal wire and wrap it around your hand and let the other end on the floor


----------



## vwad (Aug 1, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> hey jas
> make sure you wear anti static wrist pad while assembling
> just a precaution
> else take a metal wire and wrap it around your hand and let the other end on the floor



will a bicycle chain do ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 1, 2010)

yes i have taken esd precautions..........

i want to know anyways what damage does it cause?? any solutions to it??


----------



## vwad (Aug 1, 2010)

Bhai, have you checked the cabby manual ? May be you will get something useful in it also.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 1, 2010)

on the cabby manual, its written how to install the hardware, not wiring..

on the cabinet and mobo manual its written to match the f audio and usb diagrams, the usb one is exactly same but the hd audio and ac'97 differ in labellings..


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 1, 2010)

vwad said:


> will a bicycle chain do ?


bicycle chain!!!!wtf!!!

why would anyone bother bringing their dirty greasy smelly bike chain near their valuable pc parts? 

@jas which precautions did you take?
did you get the strap?
i dunno the extent of damage it can cause
but every other tech site recommends taking precautions


----------



## vwad (Aug 1, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> bicycle chain!!!!wtf!!!
> 
> why would anyone bother bringing their dirty greasy smelly bike chain near their valuable pc parts?



 I was kidding


----------



## asingh (Aug 1, 2010)

There should be a wire leading from the chassis (for sound ports), plug that to the mother board ports for AC'97. It should be a perfect fit.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 2, 2010)

there are 2 wires, one hd audio & other ac'97
which one to put???
also, what is p+ & p-??

---------- Post added at 08:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 AM ----------

and please tell me what to do with that short eps12v connector...which extensions are good?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 2, 2010)

no reply?????


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 2, 2010)

go with the ac'97. i using it. about short wire, already replied in some thread & also in your facebook account. check it.


----------



## mavihs (Aug 2, 2010)

just saw your thread!
which mobo & cabby you have?
if your cabby comes with the HD Audio option & your mobo also has the option(check then manual) the go with HD audio!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 2, 2010)

i have gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H and CM elite 430 dude

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------

and yes there are 2 wires coming from 1 
one is ac 97 and other hd audio and my mobo supports both.....

also tell me about p+ & p-


----------



## mavihs (Aug 2, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i have gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H and CM elite 430 dude
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...


then go for the HD Audio!
where are the p+ & p- wire coming out from?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 2, 2010)

from the front panel of the cabby........along with power switch, hdd led and so on..

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------

on the cabinet and mobo manual its written to match the f audio and usb diagrams, the usb one is exactly same but the hd audio and ac'97 differ in labellings..


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 4, 2010)

no problem. i using HD audio. just fix it the way it is. will go in just 1 way. but sadly my HDD led isn't working.


----------

